

Russell Simmons: 3 Simple Ways Meditation Will Make You a Better Entrepreneur - tryary
http://tryary.com/news/1072/russell-simmons-3-simple-ways-m

======
cgore
Less Buddhist-specific: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/22/meditation-
does-it-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/22/meditation-does-it-help-
e_n_972369.html)

------
mark_l_watson
Right on. I have been meditating for almost 40 years, and yes, I agree with RS
that it is a secret weapon for happiness and success.

------
a3voices
I spend 45 minutes driving to work and back every day. That's meditative
enough for me.

